# 

## crazyastronomer

,   ...  䳿   ,   " ".
       ,  .  * / 1100-*
  -!      (  )?!  *
 /* 
  : 
15.9.)     
20.5.)    ,     , **  _(   -    )_
20.4.         ,     ,         . _( )_  * /*  
  ,   - ,   - ,       ...

----------


## AlexDS

/.
        .        .
       .     ?

----------

,   " " + .
    Y-  - ("" )   ...

----------


## LAEN

-    . ̳ ,   -   ,    .  

> - ("" )   ...

         ,    - .   ,    .

----------

-,  
  -      (   ),    -     
     ,  -...

----------


## LAEN

**,       5-6 " ",    -  1-2... http://evgelaen.livejournal.com/16656.html     )

----------


## Enter

> /.
>         .        .
>        .     ?

       .       .    ,     ,       .

----------


## 23q

,  ,  . ,     ,         .      ,    ,    ? -,       ?

----------


## 23q

> ,   - ,   -

    .   

> -!      (  )?!

        ,   ,   ,        ,  ,  .     , ,     -  ,        -       . ?
       .

----------


## AlexDS

> .       .    ,     ,       .

   ,    ,   ,              " ",     .         .   

> ,  ,  . ,     ,         .      ,    ,    ? -,       ?

       /      .       .  ,      ,         .

----------


## froguz

,  ,          .     .    .
            ,    ...

----------


## 23q

> /      . ** .  ,      ,         .

      ?        ?   - ?

----------


## AlexDS

> ?        ?   - ?

     ...    .      ,     .

----------


## vital

> /      .       .  ,      ,         .

     .  1    ( ).  2            1.  .
  -  2     ,   . ..   -  .         .
,   - ,   -  ** ,   -. ,      -   .

----------

> . ̳ ,   -   ,    .

    -      .

----------


## AlexDS

> -      .

      ,      ,    ,     ?
 , ...    .  ,  ,  ...    .

----------

> ,     ?

        , .

----------

